# criada - sirvienta



## soleil-sol

Hola, quisiera saber si alguien sabe la diferencia entre
  la palabra criada y sirvienta
Gracias.


----------



## Peón

Antes, en general las sirvientas comenzaban a trabajar en las casas desde muy pequeñas, por eso lo de "criadas". Pero hoy las dos palabras significan lo mismo. 

Saludos


----------



## Lexinauta

Peón said:


> Antes, en general las sirvientas comenzaban a trabajar en las casas desde muy pequeñas, por eso lo de "criadas". Pero hoy las dos palabras significan lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos


...y, eufemísticamente, se las llama 'empleadas domésticas'.


----------



## Jonno

Ambos son personas empleadas en servicio doméstico. Lo que no sé es si puede tener matices en su significado, pero "criado/a" suena más antiguo y quizás también más despectivo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

En mi experiencia, ambas cayeron en desuso hace añares, muchos más de los que yo tengo de vida, sin duda. Son empleadas (domésticas).


----------



## Peón

Aquí ambas palabras suenan despectivas. Luego de "doméstica" y hasta entrados los años ochenta se usó "muchacha". Cuando ésta adquirió tintes despectivos se pasó a "personal doméstico" o "empleada doméstica" que es en general lo que se usa hoy. Para suavizar la cosa, algunos usan "la chica que ayuda en casa" y los políticamente correctos, esos incurables del "buen decir" que quieren tapar el sol con la mano, dicen: "mi colaboradora"... (ayyyy!!!) .


----------



## rocioteag

Peón said:


> . Para suavizar la cosa, algunos usan "la chica que ayuda en casa" y los políticamente correctos, esos incurables del "buen decir" que quieren tapar el sol con la mano, dicen: "mi colaboradora"... (ayyyy!!!)  .


 
Ni que decir que por estos lares hay quienes las llaman " mi secre"


----------



## Bloodsun

Sí, cayeron en desuso, sin duda porque ambos términos suenan despectivos por estar inmediatamente relacionados con el servilismo y la "propiedad" de los señores. 

Hoy día se habla de *empleadas domésticas* (puede que ese "domésticas" se arrastre desde los tiempos en que se diferenciaban los esclavos domésticos -de la casa- de los de campo, pero hoy es inofensiva).

A mí me suena más despectivo *sirvienta* que *criada*, pero coincido en que criada parece ser un término más antiguo. Probablemente se usaban en épocas diferentes para referirse a lo mismo, por lo que no habría gran diferencia.


Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Ambos términos me suenan igual de despectivos.  Afortunadamente no creo que se usen en ningún lugar, o al menos eso espero.
Coincido en que "criada" suena más antiguo.
En Chile alguna vez se usó "empleada" o "empleada doméstica".  Hoy en día, con la masificación de agencias de empleo que proveen personal, se las llama "asesoras del hogar", jé, pero coloquialmente todo el mundo le dice "la nana".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> pero coloquialmente todo el mundo le dice "la nana"
> _


Y todos estos años pensando que una nana en Chile era una niñera (que podía hacer tareas del hogar, pero niñera al fin).


----------



## Peón

rocioteag said:


> Ni que decir que por estos lares hay quienes las llaman " mi secre"





Vampiro said:


> En Chile alguna vez se usó "empleada" o "empleada doméstica".  Hoy en día, con la masificación de agencias de empleo que proveen personal, se las llama "asesoras del hogar", jé, pero coloquialmente todo el mundo le dice "la nana".
> Saludos.
> _



"Colaboradora", "Mi secre", "Asesora del hogar"... veo que la imaginación de los "correctos" no tiene límites.

"Nana" es una hermosa palabra.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Y todos estos años pensando que una nana en Chile era una niñera (que podía hacer tareas del hogar, pero niñera al fin).


Ambas cosas.
De hecho, en determinadas clases sociales, encargarse de la casa incluye encargarse de los hijos, jejejjeee.  Pero por lo general tienen varias nanas, como compensación.
_


----------



## Ibermanolo

Peón said:


> Aquí ambas palabras suenan despectivas. Luego de "doméstica" y hasta entrados los años ochenta se usó "muchacha". Cuando ésta adquirió tintes despectivos se pasó a "personal doméstico" o "empleada doméstica" que es en general lo que se usa hoy. Para suavizar la cosa, algunos usan "la chica que ayuda en casa" y los políticamente correctos, esos incurables del "buen decir" que quieren tapar el sol con la mano, dicen: "mi colaboradora"... (ayyyy!!!) .


 

Curiosamente y excepto en lo de "colaboradora" todo igual que en España. Sólo añadir que otro término coloquial, actual y algo despectivo es "la chacha".


----------



## Jonno

Término que deriva de "muchacha", y que en su tiempo –como pasó con el resto de palabras que se han mencionado arriba– no era despectivo


----------



## cbrena

Actualmente no oigo a nadie hablar de "la chacha", se ha cambiado por "la chica" y si es mayor "la señora".

_Hoy me viene la chica/señora a limpiar._
_Estoy buscando una chica/señora para dos días a la semana. _


----------



## Ibermanolo

Sí, es lo más normal.


----------



## Mate

Por aquí también se dice _la chica_ o _la señora_.


----------



## Peón

Tantas vueltas (décadas) para volver a lo mismo: "muchacha" = "chica".

(Cuando "señora" llegue a ser despectivo, ¿qué usaremos?)

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Por aquí también _asistenta _¿se sigue diciendo?


----------



## Colchonero

Por aquí se dice _asistenta_; claro que asistenta es la persona que viene a limpiar por horas mientras que sirvienta o criada eran personas que vivían en la casa y trabajaban a tiempo completo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Peón said:


> Tantas vueltas (décadas) para volver a lo mismo: "muchacha" = "chica".
> 
> (Cuando "señora" llegue a ser despectivo, ¿qué usaremos?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues por aquí probablemente pasemos de chica a chavala. Aquí también se usa "mujer" en lugar de "señora". La mujer/señora de la limpieza.


----------



## Peón

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Por aquí también _asistenta _¿se sigue diciendo?



Uhmmm, huele _old lady_ o a enfermería.


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Tantas vueltas (décadas) para volver a lo mismo: "muchacha" = "chica".
> 
> (Cuando "señora" llegue a ser despectivo, ¿qué usaremos?)


Bueno... todavía queda "dama" sin usar, al parecer.

_


----------



## Colchonero

Peón said:


> Uhmmm, huele _old lady_ o a enfermería.


 
Ah, sí? Qué curioso. Por aquí yo creo que es la denominación habitual, porque ya casi nadie tiene _internas_.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Colchonero said:


> Ah, sí? Qué curioso. Por aquí yo creo que es la denominación habitual, porque ya casi nadie tiene _internas_.


Y no sé yo si de tenerlas las llamarían así ¿no suena muy carcelario?


----------



## Colchonero

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Y no sé yo si de tenerlas las llamarían así ¿no suena muy carcelario?


 
Cierto, pero así las llamaban.


----------



## Peón

Colchonero said:


> Ah, sí? Qué curioso. Por aquí yo creo que es la denominación habitual, porque ya casi nadie tiene _internas_.



Aquí aún existen (y mucho) y se llaman _muchacha/empleada "cama adentro_", aunque la ley, más razonablemente, las denomina _"sin retiro_".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Colchonero said:


> Cierto, pero así las llamaban.


Sí, decía hoy, que ya sé que cuando las internas eran presas las asistentas ¿pernoctantes? eran internas... aaay, qué difícil lo hacen, caray.


----------



## Colchonero

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Sí, decía hoy, que ya sé que cuando las internas eran presas las asistentas ¿pernoctantes? eran internas... aaay, qué difícil lo hacen, caray.


 
Te has hecho lío  Ahora es que ya nadie tiene _internas_; quizá en alguna mansión de ricachos, pero supongo que no les compensa.


----------



## cbrena

... y después _chacho, chico, asistente, interno_...


----------



## Filimer

Vampiro said:


> En Chile alguna vez se usó "empleada" o "empleada doméstica".  Hoy en día, con la masificación de agencias de empleo que proveen personal, se las llama "asesoras del hogar", jé, pero coloquialmente todo el mundo le dice "la nana".


El término "asesora del hogar" lo inventó la actriz Ana González y era divertido. Sin embargo mucha gente no se dio cuenta del chiste y lo empezó a usar en serio.

El término oficial en chile es trabajadora de casa particular.


----------



## Vampiro

Filimer said:


> El término "asesora del hogar" lo inventó la actriz Ana González y era divertido. Sin embargo mucha gente no se dio cuenta del chiste y lo empezó a usar en serio.


Tanta que hasta en los avisos en los diarios ahora aparecen denominadas de ese modo. Es un uso absolutamente generalizado en forma escrita, incluso en términos legales pero nadie que yo conozca usa esa palabra en su casa, todo el mundo usa "nana" (y espero que se mantenga así, suena cariñoso).
_


----------



## Colchonero

Tengo entendido que en México se llamaban _gatas_, y que era considerado un término muy despectivo. Quizá algún mexicano podría confirmarlo.


----------



## mirx

Colchonero said:


> Tengo entendido que en México se llamaban _gatas_, y que era considerado un término muy despectivo. Quizá algún mexicano podría confirmarlo.



Todo lo que han dicho sigue teniendo algún rinconcito en México. El término "gato/gata" siegue en vogue pero por otros motivos. Ahora así se le dice a alguien con poco notoriedad, alguien muy sencillo que pasa desapercibido y más bien con pocos posibles (aunque no necesariamente).

En cuanto a la diferencia de un criado y sirviente, éste último es más versátil y sirve en más ámbitos. A los criados yo los veo más restringidos al servicio doméstico aunque el diccionario dice que no es así estrictamente.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Yo escuché también "una mucama" y "mi ayudante (por la casa)". Yelena.


----------



## Peón

poetpenpassion said:


> ¡Hola! Yo escuché también "una mucama" y "mi ayudante (por la casa)". Yelena.



¡Cierto! Nos habíamos olvidado de la vieja y conocida "*mucama*". Aquí se usa principalmente para designar al personal de limpieza de los hoteles y también el personal doméstico de las casas de familias.
Saludos


----------



## Canela Mad

Con el triunfo de _Downton Abbey_ el regreso recauchutado de *Up & Down*, vuelven los términos del servicio especializado: doncella, ama de llaves, niñera, institutriz, ayuda de cámara, mozo, mayordomo...


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Todo lo que han dicho sigue teniendo algún rinconcito en México.


Y no ha que olvidarse de la fámula, que en México gracias a un programa de televisión "La Criada bien Criada" se popularizó en su lugar "famuya"  que era como un muchacha de pueblo incorrectamente usaba para fámula.


----------



## v2379

Aunque en la actualidad son sinónimos, por lo menos en el país donde vivo... el origen quizás no es el mismo, y el significado tampoco. Sirviente o siervo viene de servus que quería decir esclavo... En las plegarias se mantiene


----------

